
How to Survive Working at a Startup - stanete
https://stanete.com/survive-working-startup
======
stanete
Startups are chaotic shit shows. Nothing makes sense. Ever. Even if sometimes
it seems it does. And for a short period of time, the anxiety fades away. But
the next morning everything changes. Again. And our brain starts trying to
solve the puzzle of uncertainty. Again.

